# Piano Piece 2.0



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

A piece I went back to and expanded making it a bit more of a maze-type journey.

https://owendavidmusic.org/2021/05/18/piano-piece-2-0-2/

Sometimes it makes sense to elaborate a bit...


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

The music is ok, but what (as piano player) I enjoyed is your playing. Clear & stable sound, obviously steady technic, despite the problem (small) that the sound of your piano seems to have an artificial color. (maybe the placement of the mics, or you have one very modern instrument, which, sometimes, is a little bit cold) Well done.


----------



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

Not me, sadly! Computer sound. I can play the piece but badly...my tempo would be too variable and there would be too much hesitancy here and there. I am gradually getting my piano work covered by bona fide pianists.


----------



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

I should add - it's not the computer doing all the work! lol Lot of human input as to finer points of playing...stresses and so on.


----------

